# Restore disk for emachine lost



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

I hope you can help me I am using a web tv internet receiver because my computer is not working.I can not navagate your site but I will give it a try. I have a 1999 emachine 500 xi coumpter running Windows 98 SE, It crashed last week shortly after I downloaded a clean sweep program from 3-B software. My computer only has 64 RAM and a 10 Gig hard drive. Money is a problem and I want to know if the emachine can be updated and if it is worth doing so. I see Gateway and Dell have special offers untill tommorow of $299.00 for a2.0 GhZ with 128 mhz memory, Do you think it would be wize to purchase one and forget about my old emachine. Thank you very much, A real novice


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just because your 1999 E-Machine crashed doesn't mean you can't salvage it. A worse case scenario would be having to format the hard drive and then reinstalling Windows from scratch. If you have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk and a "full" copy CD of Windows 98SE, this can be done in about an hour by someone who knows what he/she is doing.

---------------------------------------------------------------

A cheap "special offer" price for a new desktop isn't always what it seems to be, especially if they entice you with hundreds of dollars worth of rebates that you may never receive.

The DELL 4700 desktop is a good low-end model. I don't know much about Gateway(which now owns E-Machine).

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

Flavallee, Thank you for the email, I have tried to respond twice but my post dissapears. I do have a complete copy of the Windows 98se disk,and also I made a floppy disk to boot with. When I boot using the flopply disk I get the error message internet explorer version 6.0 did not reload properly, I have tried to boot to DOS using the 98 Windows CD & the flopply disk, no luck, Windows reloads only in regular mode, and my internet exployer will not let me access my control panal or my ISP. You are right I don't know what to do now, I have done a reformat of windows in the past but with out my restore disk I am complelety lost. I tried to delete Windows but I am unable to do that either, Any helpwould be greatley appricated, excuse my spelling I am a bit nervious and when I use spell check my post dissapears.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'd DL a new Win98 boot/install disk from bootdisk.com - and make sure you get the one with CD rom support. You shouldn't be getting any errors with a boot disk unless it's bad. It should just boot to the A: prompt and load CD support and be ready to fdisk and format.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

CouchMaster, I thank you for you input I am going to order the boot disk right now,Thank you very much, I never thought I would receive so much positive and informative feedback, I am going to donate as much as I can per week, And thanks again to everyone for the help,You are the last of the good guys i am glad I signed up.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

CouchMaster,Forgot to mrntion I can not connect to my ISP to down load anything, I am using my web tv unit to post my questions, It shure is slow and I can not down load anything , Thanks agasin I wilfind some one to down load what I need I have a few friends who ow me a favor. Thank's again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can make a fully-bootable startup floppy disk for formatting the hard drive and installing Windows 98SE from scratch by going here.

Click the "Windows 98 Boot Floppy Image" link and download the *win98_img.exe* file. After you've saved the file, insert a blank floppy disk in its drive, double-click the file, then allow it to extract its files into the floppy disk. That's all there is to it.

You can go here to get instructions on how to format the hard drive and install Windows 98SE from scratch.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

I thank all of you for you excellent advice , I wish to inform you I will not be needing any more at this time. While at the hospital 2 days ago under going Chemo thiefs broke in to my home and stole among many other things my old computer, I do not have the means to replace it or no insurance, I will be back as soon as I am able to get back on track,I thank God they only roughed up my 15 year old Cookapoo and did not kill her, She is all I have left and will be ok soon. Again I thank you for all of your help I can get by using my web tv internet receiver untill I am able replace my computer. Take care and God bless you all. ronnieb1167 ( I will be back soon)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Won't they be surprised when they find out that your computer doesn't work.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

Flavallee mI never thought of that you are right to bad for them, Are you leaving for good if so you will be sorley missed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Actually, the loss of my website gives me more time to spend on these forums.:up: I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

flavallee, Glad to here you will still be here I am sorry I did not know about your web site. If I may ask what do you think of the windows 98se platform, I am looking for a used computer and one with Windows 98 are much less expensive,Though I have been told a used computer is not a good idea,What do you think , No hurry I am sure you are very busy.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got 3 computers at home and Windows 98SE is running in 2 of them. It may be a 7-year old operating system, but it's still very much in use. About 30% of the members in the senior computer club that I'm a member of still use it.


----------



## ronnieb1167 (May 3, 2005)

Flavallee, Thank you for your input I beleve 98SE is more than enough for me


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

